# What programming language



## binsky3333 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,
I kinda have a problem... I dont know which computer programming language to learn and stick with. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have done 2d programming with c++ and python and now want to move onto possibly 3d game programming. Which language should i use that has good 3d API's? I was thinking possibly C# with XNA gamestudio becuase my high school offers C# classes. Any suggestions?!

Thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2009)

Most professional software is still developed using C++.  C# is most used internally by businesses to increase productivity.  If 3D graphics is what you are aimming for, best to stike with C++ althought it can't hurt to learn C# too.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 21, 2009)

Any good API's you guys can suggest?

For C++ possibly any good directx tutorials or DARKgdk tutorials?

I know for C# I would use XNA gamestudios.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2009)

C++ has two 3D APIs available: Direct3D and OpenGL

I don't know of any tutorials but I can't imagine they would be hard to find with a search.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok i guess i will maybe look a little into those two.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 21, 2009)

Any other suggestions?

Maybe some open-source engines for C++ like Irrlicht and ogre 3d.

Also i am taking suggestions for some good 3d engines.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 21, 2009)

I started out with python and visual basic I do some java as well but I'm in school and we have to use visual basic sadly because I hate it


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of the torque engine?

http://www.garagegames.com/


----------



## RevengE (Jan 21, 2009)

No what's it consist of?


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 21, 2009)

It looks really cool and very powerful 3d graphics... it also uses a scripting language very very similiar to c++


----------



## RevengE (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice I'll have to  take a gander at it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 21, 2009)

I would start with some C then move to C++. They are pretty similar. I used to now a good deal of C but sadly I forgot it all. I would probably be able to pick it up pretty easy if I wanted to though.

Good luck.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Really I think the best would be c++ and I would only stick with one because if your like me I mess with a couple different languages than she. I go back to do something on let's say java to c I forgot some small inputs LOL..just master one than to mess with others


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry iPhone messes my words up sometimes damn spell checker YOU DIE! Bad spell checker..


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Really I think the best would be c++ and I would only stick with one because if your like me I mess with a couple different languages than she. I go back to do something on let's say java to c I forgot some small inputs LOL..just master one than to mess with others



You can't learn C++ without first understanding the basics of C. C++ is based off of C.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

I know that In general I was meaning C better?


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Really I think Java is easier than C++ it just depends on the person I guess experiment with we listed and choose which you like than master it..then try all the others you have not learned yet.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have already done some c and C++... I also did some SDL with c++ and i have done some python and C# and c-lite. I will take your guys words into consideration... But first i am going to check out the torque engine. They have a nice 2d engine which would be good to start with. Also their scripting language is basically c++.


----------

